# Anti Pot pill kills



## snuggles (Jun 3, 2008)

*blog.norml.org/2008/06/03/just-say-no-to-big-pharmas-anti-pot-pill/ *


Diet pill that kills and look why.....maybe this will open some eyes


----------

